# Partage SIM iPhone 4 & iPad



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Voilà je vais bientôt faire l'acquisition d'un iPad, et j'ai quelques questions vis-à-vis de l'iPad 3G.

Avec l'arrivée de l'iPhone 4, je vais être contraint de passer au format micro-sim. Avant d'apprendre cela je voulais simplement un iPad wifi, pour ne pas payer d'abonnement supplémentaire.

Ma question est la suivante: sachant que mon forfait (bouygues) me permet d'avoir internet en illimité, serait-il possible d'utiliser ma future micro-sim dans l'iPad?

Autre question: si je reçois un appel alors que j'utilise ma micro-sim dans l'iPad (dans le cas ou cela est possible), alors, comment cela se passera-t-il? (popup, message?)

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## leowild1986 (16 Juin 2010)

A mon avis, il ne se passera strictement rien... Une fois ta Micro-Sim dans ton iPad, tu pourras utiliser ton data mais pas le reste (à ce que j'ai compris). Par contre, tu peux aussi utiliser ton iPhone pour surfer....


----------



## Alak (16 Juin 2010)

Si c'est possible d'utiliser la sim de l'iphone 4 dans l'iPad, au moment ou tu recevra un coup de telephone le mec tombera sur ta messagerie et pour toi il se passera rien.


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Juin 2010)

Ok merci pour vos réponses.

Je crois que je vais rester sur la version wifi, je ne préfère pas prendre le risque de rater un appel important.

De plus le prix de la 3G est assez... prohibitif.


----------



## leowild1986 (16 Juin 2010)

Bon, tu as toujours la possibilité de prendre un forfait prépayé et de ne payer qu'en cas de nécessité absolue de surfer sur ton iPad autrement qu'en Wifi!


----------



## GilouB4 (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Iphone 4 et un Ipad 1, et j'ai pu partager la sim sans problème durant quelques mois. Fin janvier, mauvaise surprise au cours d'une croisière (je me sers de l'Ipad en navigation) : impossible de charger des fichiers météo sur l'Ipad. Apparaît alors un message d'Orange me proposant d'acheter 8  d'option modem !

Les autres opérateurs se sont-ils alignés, ou puis-je trouver un opérateur qui accepte l'usage mixte Ipad/Iphone ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses
Gilou, en rogne !


----------



## Slide (13 Février 2012)

Le multisurf chez SFR, en + de 1 a 3G sur ton tel, tu as la possibilité d'avoir soit 1G supplémentaire en partage de connection en wifi ou une carte sim pour une clef 3G ou pour IPad ..., option à 10 ou compris dans un forfait ...


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Février 2012)

Je suis pas sûr car je ne me suis pas encore intéressé complètement à la question, mais Free autorise gratuitement le partage de connexion entre le téléphone et l'Ipad, ce qui permettrait à un Ipad wifi de toujours se connecter... Je comptais regarder ça en cas de nécessité mais si quelqu'un a déjà des infos...


----------



## Slide (15 Février 2012)

Free propose le partage de connexion (comme d'autre) avec le forfait a 19.99 (en wifi), mais le sujet était le partage de carte sim ...


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Février 2012)

Désolé


----------



## jgom (12 Mars 2012)

Hello
Pour une réponse plus précise :
Est ce que toutes les cartes SIM des opérateurs Orange, Bouygues Télécom, B&You et Free avec forfait illimités 3Go peuvent être utilisées dans des iPad 3G et ce sans passer hors forfait.
Si vous pouvez détailler suivant opérateur.

Merci de vos lumières

JGO


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2012)

oui et non.

Jusqu'ici, les opérateurs n'étaient pas très regardant sur la chose. Que ce soit sur le mode modem ou sur l'échange de sim, pas de hors forfait.
Mais avec l'émergence des offres ipad, les technologies utilisées par les opérateurs ont progressés. Ils peuvent maintenant détecté le mode modem et te le facturer hors forfait.
Cela va changer avec le mode modem inclus dans quelques forfaits, et ils ne vont pas tarder à tous s'aligner là dessus.

Donc pour résumer, tu prends un risque.


----------

